# General Discussion > Opinions >  Do/Did you play musical instruments?

## misa.j

If so, what kind of instrument, and did you take lessons or teach yourself?
Do you think taking lessons helps your skill, or will it limit your spontaneity?
I really admire people with the musical talent, and I'm interested in how they got into music.

In Japan, a lot of kids take music lessons regardless the reasons. I had an awful piano teacher who was very impatient, and eventually I stopped going. 
In 15 or 20 years after that, I played a few other instruments on my own with books in front of me at first, and it was so much fun. 
I guess I'm more instinctive than methodical when I play instruments.

What about you?

----------


## No-name

I play guitar, bass and woodwinds- flute, clarinet and saxophone. Lessons definitely helped especially when you start and when you hit these plateaus. The more you play, the better you get.

----------


## Brooker

I play the drums and the bass guitar. Never took any lessons. I probably would be familiar with many different techniques if I had, but I think I do ok. If you enjoy something, you'll be able to figure out how to do it. Lessons mights make things a little less frustrating, but I enjoyed figuring it out on my own. 

I also took trumpet lessons when I was in elementary school.

----------


## CC1

I played the drums in a band for 6 years (no lessons). I also took piano lessons for 4 years. I have also played trombone, tuba, french horn, and trumpet. I am no good with wind instruments like flute, claranet, sax, etc..

----------


## misa.j

I got into saxophone after listening to Charlie Parker a lot, and I enjoyed playing it even though it was frustrating as hell. I also have a keyboard which I can make weird noises with, and it's better than ordinary piano. 

There seem to be a lot of people who have never taken lessons but can just play as well or even better. I always had a sad image of competitive musicians who can never really enjoy playing.

----------


## Miss_apollo7

I was forced (by my parents) to play piano when I was very little...I was around 5 years of age when I started...
Everyone in my family play at least one instrument, mostly piano.  :Smiling:

----------


## silver angel

I play at the moment the french horn guitar and trumpet and I'm hoping to learn how to play the harp.

----------


## Brooker

> I play at the moment the french horn


In America, we call that the "freedom horn".  :Laughing:

----------


## Sensuikan San

Never been formally trained in music, but - waaay back in the 'sixties - used to play a mean blues harmonica and did a coupla years with a band. Also occasionally played more serious pieces with a chromatic harmonica.

Have also messed around with a mandolin and banjo, but never could master a guitar .... it seemed so illogical - having six strings .... and only five fingers!

My secret is out ...

W

----------


## CC1

I always wanted to learn to play the banjo. I even checked on prices of them about 6 months ago, but just haven't made the step to get one. I was surprised to find out how expensive they are!

----------


## Doc

For seven years straight I played the trumpet. This was from grade five all the way until the end of high school. I was usually either first, second, or third chair in my band. The high school band that I played for easily rivaled any major city band in the country, and was considered the best high school band in the state of Missouri. In the fifth grade our teachers made us play entry and junior high level music. 

In the sixth, seventh, and eighth grade we played high school level music. In the high school band we played college, military, and orchestra level music (also known as class five level music, and is the highest level as well). We were also the only band to ever get authorized by the United States Marine Corp Band to have a copy and play John Williams Liberty Fanfare, the same piece of music specially written for the restoration project of the Statue of Liberty. Our band had been invited to the Rose Bowl, Macys Day Parade, and a few others like the Chicago Clinic, but the costs were just too high for us to travel. We are also the biggest rural area band in the region with over 130 kids in the band each year. 

We have won the MMEA Award so many times that the bands in St. Louis and Kansas City complained, and a special rule was made that once a band is invited to the MMEA convention, that they can't come back for another four years. Our band was also invited to play at Powell Hall in St. Louis in front of the St. Louis Symphony, and we are the only high school band that has ever been asked to return to the Symphony for another performance. We have been told that we easily rank in sound and quality to a symphony. Even as I'm out of high school and in college the band still excels to its high standard of performance. I had a lot of ups and downs while I was in the band, and a lot of embarrassing moments as well. 

However, I have to tell you I really enjoyed the experience overall, and the ethic of the instructors really helped me into the work ethic that I have now. I really enjoyed playing the trumpet, and I had been told by my instructors that I had a tone quality that nobody else could match. I could play with that dark British tone with my trumpet that most people love to hear in symphonies. However, I didn't want a career in music; rather I just wanted to play. I really enjoyed learning all the different teachings that music had to offer as well. Although when my parents watch American Idol I cringe because I can tell when somebody is sharp or flat even when I'm in my room, with my door shut, playing a video game. So it does have its downsides. Overall I must say I really enjoyed the musical experience I had, and hope it can continue on with different instruments since I haven't picked up the trumpet in over two years.


Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## misa.j

Cool, Doc. I have tried to play a trumpet a few times, but I could barely make sounds out of it. My head started to feel like it was going to explode soon.




> Although when my parents watch American Idol I cringe because I can tell when somebody is sharp or flat even when I'm in my room, with my door shut, playing a video game. So it does have its downsides.


That's funny! I think someone with experience perceives differently when they listen to music. It can be a good thing, though.

----------


## Shas

played the piano for 5 years - wadn't really enthusiastic about it but pretty good (got BIG hands so i did pretty well :)) ) i had private lessons and they were really effective though - besides the fact that i never practiced :P


im gonna learn how to play an electric guitar next year 


listened to so much led zeppeling & lynyrd skynyrd etc i just gotta play that instrument

----------


## ralian

My sister's piano teacher was a tough woman. 
She used to cry before the lesson because she was scared of her so much.
That was sad.
I love playing piano, organ, and keyboard. 
Someday, I'd like to learn guitar..  :Smiling:

----------


## Mike Cash

> I always wanted to learn to play the banjo. I even checked on prices of them about 6 months ago, but just haven't made the step to get one. I was surprised to find out how expensive they are!


http://zeppmusic.com/frameset.htm

In the left frame, select "LicketySplit Banjos" in the "Dealership" pull-down menu. Also see the "Good Times" banjo listed immediately beneath the LicketySplits on the same page.

----------


## alexriversan

i try to learn keyboard, but i am not an musician. i plan to midify it ($20 keyboard). for a software demo, i need a few tracks. see my msn group (from the webspace) for midi examples.

even if you do not understand my arrogant babble, these are tracks from arcade machines. most likely, this affects people who use to go to arcade, to play coin-up.

----------


## HomicidalMouse

I played drums at school. And i kinda taught myself to play piano. Wasnt very good though.

----------


## Ma Cherie

When I was middle school I played the cello. But I didn't like it all that much. I wanted to play the viola, but the teacher said my arms were too long and that irritated me.

CC1 you wanted to learn to play the banjo?  :Blush:  I think that's kind of cute.  :Cool:

----------


## CC1

> http://zeppmusic.com/frameset.htm
> 
> In the left frame, select "LicketySplit Banjos" in the "Dealership" pull-down menu. Also see the "Good Times" banjo listed immediately beneath the LicketySplits on the same page.



Thanks Mike...but it looks like the cheapest thing is still $299! I know I'm a cheap bastard, but since I have no idea how to play I'd like to spend a little bit less for initial investment!  :Poh:  I'm still searching around for used ones, but I guess they don't come up on ebay that often! I'll keep looking.

----------


## Mike Cash

That LicketySplit is only $129 or so. Sure it looks like a toy, but did you listen to the two sound files for it?

----------


## CC1

> That LicketySplit is only $129 or so. Sure it looks like a toy, but did you listen to the two sound files for it?



I must've missed that one...I'll go back and check it out. Also, I found a few on ebay today. Last time I checked there was nothing. Thanks Mike

----------


## Dutch Baka

Nice thread Misa  :Wavey:  

i havnt played an instrument before, but i would love to learn how to play the guitar ( i want to play seronades ,,, do i write good?) and just have fun playing it in my free time... not to be pro , please no... but to have fun, and put my mind in it!!!!!! i sometimes really evny this kind of persons, because of the way of outing feeling!!!!

i want to play the guitar like Jack johnson this guy is sooo good  :Cool:

----------


## Void

i once tried to learn to play a piano... alas! my cats can`t stand the awful sounds i was making with my harmonica, so it lays on the shelf
so, i can be only a gratful listener, envying talented people  :Laughing: 

o, yeah, i can play on other people`s nerves  :Laughing:

----------


## familymaster1

> I played drums at school. And i kinda taught myself to play piano. Wasnt very good though.



I am the same way. If I hear something I like I try to mimic it, it makes me think about things.

----------


## isayhello

The piano for seven years. And I hated it untill about one year ago. Now it's really fun; but those other six years of piano homework and bad teachers... Don't know if I'd do it again... 

Also try the bass, and drums, but... I'm not being very serious about it. I'd rather start my very own synthesizer band and do electronica or TVgame music... yaay that music is soo much fun! *starts dancing*

----------


## Kinsao

I played acoustic guitar since I was... umm... old enough to pick on the strings of my mother's egg-slicer gizmo, hehe. My dad taught me. I didn't get interested in playing electric guitar until I was about 15. The sort of person I am, I can't just watch and listen on things, I have to try it out...  :Silly:  so when I got into sorts of music more like metal, rock etc. I have to play, too... I have gap between ages 20 and 23 due to illness  :Sad:  now I play again, yay!  :Joyful: 

I had lessons on flute for 8 years and took the grades and theory, which was helpful for guitar even though I never read music for guitar! Also it was cool because I used to go in for competitions (by myself and as part of groups) which is really fun.

I also sung alto in 4-part choir for a few years and I had singing lessons for 2 years. This was great!  :Singer:  but now I can't afford it any more... plus the volume... it's difficult with the neighbours because you can't turn it down of course  :Sad:  

Oh, and I play piano as well, only I don't have a piano, only a keyboard... it's ok as keyboards go, but I'd much rather have a piano... but I'm only on number 3 out of my book of 85 classical pieces, so it'll be a long time before either the Albert Hall or Wembley...  :Blush: 

eeeeeeee! I love music!  :Dancing:

----------


## lonesoullost3

I played Tenor Saxophone for six years. I stopped when I came to college. I also make trance music with FL Studio. That's a lot of fun ^_^. I also make my own "live"-sets using Sony Soundforge. I don't own decks of my own  :Sad: .

----------


## Rich303

Some might argue it is not true music,but I make my groovy, minimal Techno with 'Logic' software on a MAC, and a load of hardware(drum machines, synthesizers, sampler, compressor, FX etc...I can't read music music although I can work out chords and some melodies.
Most of what I make is more about the beats anyway,so this is not an issue.
Maybe it would be nice to learn how to play keyboards properly! 

I've also owned my Technics decks for 15 years, so my mixing is pretty good (if I don't say so myself!)

Anyone need a DJ???!!!!!! - Rich 303

----------

